# DMAE not helping



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

Ive been taking DMAE 350mg daily for two weeks with no results. I believe I read somewhere that the effects can take up to 6 weeks for full effect, any input? Ive got my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

When do you take it and do you take it on an empty stomach? Also getting the right brand is very important. The two best brands I've found are jarrow formulas and source naturals.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

What does it do? What effect would you be looking for? I'm not exactly sure what its doing. I take it anyways every morning.	But its so hard for me to tell what pills do most of the time.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> What does it do? What effect would you be looking for? I'm not exactly sure what its doing. I take it anyways every morning.	But its so hard for me to tell what pills do most of the time.


Most of the time pills do nothing and that's why we don't know "what exactly they're doing".


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> When do you take it and do you take it on an empty stomach? Also getting the right brand is very important. The two best brands I've found are jarrow formulas and source naturals.


Hey Tommy, I take it first thing in the morning on an empty stomach and I am using the Source Naturals brand, thanks.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmmm, seems like your doing everything right. I guess give it a couple more weeks. If nothing happens I guess try something else. Bumber that it's not helping yet. Hopefully it will turn around.


----------

